# not hungry?



## Eric (Oct 20, 2005)

hey, I just got my first mantid (Sphodromantis) a few days ago. When i first put a crix in his/her container he caught it and ate it up (it was a small crix), but now i cant even get him to take it from tweezers. Could he be getting ready to molt? Simply not hungry? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jackson (Oct 20, 2005)

How many crix did it eat eat a few days ago. Mantids tend to eat alot every few days rater than a set amount per day.

Could possibly be due to a moult.

My mantids have stopped feeding for over a week before. Its common.


----------



## Eric (Oct 20, 2005)

I really dont know what it ate before (I got it from DeShawn), right when i got him in the container i put a small crix in and he ate it no problem, thats all i know of his meal life.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2005)

Could be ready to molt if its not already an adult.


----------

